# Talking about bazzar . . .



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Are people just getting weird?

http://paper.li/Sorka/1354115704?edition_id=49a4de70-5d08-11e3-a386-0025907212f4&utm_campaign=paper_sub&utm_medium=email&utm_source=subscription


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Yucky! Sorry I looked at this.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Has to be something wrong with her in the head.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

i didn't see what you were talking about until my eyes focused on one particular video - I did NOT click on it -I mean, seriously????


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

:?: There must be something wrong with me or with my browser. I see nothing bizarre about an online loom-knitting magazine. Not being overly interested in loom-knitting, I have not clicked on any of the articles/videos.
What am I missing?


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I didn't click on it, but I think she is talking about the first video in line?



Jessica-Jean said:


> :?: There must be something wrong with me or with my browser. I see nothing bizarre about an online loom-knitting magazine. Not being overly interested in loom-knitting, I have not clicked on any of the articles/videos.
> What am I missing?


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :?: There must be something wrong with me or with my browser. I see nothing bizarre about an online loom-knitting magazine. Not being overly interested in loom-knitting, I have not clicked on any of the articles/videos.
> What am I missing?


toward the bottom of the page, there is a series of videos- the first one was the one that I did not click on but really - why would anyone even do that????


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

bizzare? just stupid time wasting.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I'm with Jessica-Jean, I didn't see anything!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

krankymax said:


> Are people just getting weird?
> 
> http://paper.li/Sorka/1354115704?edition_id=49a4de70-5d08-11e3-a386-0025907212f4&utm_campaign=paper_sub&utm_medium=email&utm_source=subscription


I agree I think the same thing about certain people :|


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Click on the video. Oh my she must be a little touched in the head. I wonder if she washes the item after it is finished.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :?: There must be something wrong with me or with my browser. I see nothing bizarre about an online loom-knitting magazine. Not being overly interested in loom-knitting, I have not clicked on any of the articles/videos.
> What am I missing?


It's a video of her vaginal knitting. I don't see the point of it, stupid really.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Just when you thought you heard and saw everything something new comes along and blows me away. This is ridiculous!!


----------



## SLance (Dec 5, 2013)

Just plain nasty!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG i almost threw up. What is wrong with that woman.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

krankymax said:


> Are people just getting weird?
> 
> http://paper.li/Sorka/1354115704?edition_id=49a4de70-5d08-11e3-a386-0025907212f4&utm_campaign=paper_sub&utm_medium=email&utm_source=subscription


Shaking my head, I am speechless-hope she's not allergic to any fibers? :roll:


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

She done lost her mind.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

i didn't click on it cause I'm at work. . .what is vaginal knitting anyway? i'm confused


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

what it is is sick


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

Does she think she's special? Her 15 miliseconds of fame are over thank God :hunf:


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

OMG! Totally disgusting!! I need to get that image out of my head! To each his own, but she's just plain looney! :thumbdown:


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

OMG!! I can't believe I just spent time watching this. What is this world coming to??


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I believe:


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i feel that if you didn't see any thing unusual or weird then you must not be looking at the same site that i was...
the lady recovering from breast reconstruction was the only one that was real and o.k. that is a very common practice.
Blessings


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

Worst garbage I've ever read, and it's on here. Getting back to the positive stuff, because I just love KP every day.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I saw this on gransnet too. Just yucky, she should be ashamed.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a lot of questions hear but I'll keep them to myself nearly all any way.what is so disgusting with our bodies ,if she wants to call it art let her it realy isn't hurting anyone .if you don't like it it don't look.but how or why then make silly statements.going with the crowds is so easy.shame a lot of pele havnt got a larger view on life.yet you mostly all gave birth.strange to judge others then.im completly at ease with my own body.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Some people have too much spare time. Instead of knitting out of her vagina, (during her menstrual cycle no less), she could be out rescuing animals, people, teaching pigs to fly, whatever... Some people will do anything for their 15 minutes of fames.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

As I asked in an earlier post - do you think her yarn pills?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> I have a lot of questions hear but I'll keep them to myself nearly all any way. What is so disgusting with our bodies? If she wants to call it art, let her; it really isn't hurting anyone . If you don't like it, it don't look. But how or why then make silly statements? Going with the crowd is so easy. Shame a lot of people haven't got a larger view on life. Yet you mostly all gave birth. Strange to judge others then. I'm completely at ease with my own body.


So, I went back and found the offending video.

Abi, you've got it right. Artists are often considered bizarre by those around them. Just because *I* can't imagine doing what she's done, doesn't mean anything. I presume some art gallery is paying her for her performance; she's an adult and needs $$. You can be sure that there are pennies going into the till every time someone clicks to watch the video - all two minutes of it.

I may not care for her take on 'art', but art is *always* in the eye (and mind) of the beholder.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for that it's good to hear someone can understand out side the box.art is in the eye of the beholder as you say.not some silly people who only see what they want .


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So, I went back and found the offending video.
> 
> Abi, you've got it right. Artists are often considered bizarre by those around them. Just because *I* can't imagine doing what she's done, doesn't mean anything. I presume some art gallery is paying her for her performance; she's an adult and needs $$. You can be sure that there are pennies going into the till every time someone clicks to watch the video - all two minutes of it.
> 
> I may not care for her take on 'art', but art is *always* in the eye (and mind) of the beholder.


I think you're right- "the offending video."


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

krankymax said:


> Are people just getting weird?
> http://paper.li/Sorka/1354115704?edition_id=49a4de70-5d08-11e3-a386-0025907212f4&utm_campaign=paper_sub&utm_medium=email&utm_source=subscription


I am no prude but yes many weird people out there. She wanted to get in touch with her body...really? I am sure she has her defenders but really there are so many fetishes out there, some of them absolutely sick. Of course they have to "share" it with us all because in reality where would they be without the attention? UGH!


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I didn't click on it either. Figured the title already told TMI.


----------



## katparale (Apr 17, 2011)

I am sitting here with my mouth hanging open! Ugggghhh so gross!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

There is a video at the bottom, called "Vaginal knitting".


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

That was really disgusting - OMG


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I notice her scarf looks like toilet paper. Maybe she'll flush it when she's done.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

krankymax said:


> Are people just getting weird?
> 
> http://paper.li/Sorka/1354115704?edition_id=49a4de70-5d08-11e3-a386-0025907212f4&utm_campaign=paper_sub&utm_medium=email&utm_source=subscription


I guess people are running out of things that have been done before- so anything to get attention. Major yuck factor!!!


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry, just my opinion, but perhaps

A R T ??? Aqueous Ridiculous Trash

or Absolutely Repulsive Trash

maybe we could have fun finding an acronym


----------



## gavinsgrammy (Feb 11, 2012)

I certainly would NOT want to receive any "hand" knit items from her! Yuck!!


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I finally got to watch the video last night. . . shouldn't have bothered, but I personally don't consider this art. . .art is something I find pleasing to look at, touch, admire. . .I felt none of that when I looked at the scarf she was knitting. . . to each his own I guess but I'll pass


----------



## SLance (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you Patti! I couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Art is differnt things to differnt people.


----------



## SLance (Dec 5, 2013)

As you said Abi: "art is different things to different people," then our opinion does not make us silly people who only see what we want. We have a different idea of what we like and for whatever reason we choose not to like what we saw.


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

SLance said:


> As you said Abi: "art is different things to different people," then our opinion does not make us silly people who only see what we want. We have a different idea of what we like and for whatever reason we choose not to like what we saw.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

